# Tent camping/Fishing



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Greetings everyone, the wife and I are going to do some camping this summer and were considering some of the big parks around your neck of the woods. We both love to fish and we tent camp so I was wondering if anyone could give me recommendations on some of the best places for it. Being able to rent a canoe would be a plus. I am familiar with the names of places from the dnr but was hoping to get some personal recommendations from people in the area. Also i fish for whatever is biting so I'm not picky on the species end. 

Thank you,
Mitch


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

West Branch is nice. Punderson is canoe friendly.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Where you wanting to go... where are you from..How far are you willing to travel.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Dovans said:


> Where you wanting to go... where are you from..How far are you willing to travel.


In from Toledo, fine with driving 3-4 hours, don't really know much about any of the places, haven't been to any places around the Columbus area.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

C.J. Brown is nice, aka Buck Creek which near Springfield.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Salt Fork is a beautiful lake with a nice camp ground.


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Burr Oak state park is very nice. Lots of hiking trails, beach, a nice lodge to get a bite to eat ( if you need a break from hot dogs) marina that offers pontoon rental, canoe's, small fishing boats with motors. There is a 9.9 hp limit on the lake, so canoeing is not a problem. Nice camp ground. As a bonus you would only be 1-1 1/2 hr from Hocking hills state park. Hope this helps


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mohican State Park There's even a zip line nearby that gets rave reviews:


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Also, a bit closer to you is East Harbor State Park. I've never been but many here talk it up. Right on Erie with a nice beach.
http://www.eastharborstatepark.org/


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Kiser is pretty small and sleepy and the campground is close to the water. Not sure about boat rentals. One thing though, last time I was there they still had pit latrines.

There's also camping at a canoe livery on the Scioto south of Columbus. It's not a park so it's pretty relaxed, and you can rent a canoe and they'll either truck you upstream to put in, or you can paddle downstream and they'll pick you up.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

kiser rents boats. just make sure you go on a day when the wind is manageable to row around. or bring a designated paddler


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

East Harbour was very nice when my family was there years ago. Buck Creek as mentioned, is beautiful little park. Not sure what Alum Creek is like, never camped there, fished there alot. I think it should be fine. Salt Fork Lake is very nice. For sure I'll be back there this year. Berlin Lake was cool, but I do not know if they allow tent camping.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Lake Loramie is one of our favorites. There are a lot of places to fish from shore throughout the campground and some of the walk-in tent sites are right on the water. A lot of sites you can reserve on the water too. You can rent canoes as well. The rip-rap near the beach had a few keeper crappie and decent bluegill last year..... love me a fresh fish snack over the fire. There is another park at the opposite end of the lake with public access fishing.


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Liking what I see about salt fork, but renting a canoe for $122 for the day is highway robbery (marina price)  id be better off buying a cheap one and selling it on Craigslist after the trip. Thanks for the quick responses , I can probably show a few to the wife to see if she's got a favorite.


----------



## justbobber (Oct 13, 2008)

Took the cubscouts to Pleasant Hill Lake Park and camped in the primitive area. Very nice facility and would recommend it. https://pleasanthillpark.mwcd.org/


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

walleye28 said:


> Liking what I see about salt fork, but renting a canoe for $122 for the day is highway robbery (marina price)  id be better off buying a cheap one and selling it on Craigslist after the trip. Thanks for the quick responses , I can probably show a few to the wife to see if she's got a favorite.


Ya thats hi! Id also recommend salt fork or any of the mwsd lakes. Then if your ther long enough u could hit some of the other close bye lakes,plus thats about as pretty as it gets in ohio


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

West Branch state park is nice as well. As a side note if you plan on camping at any of the state parks you had better make reservations soon. Most of the good spots will be already reserved for the season.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was in Fremont and saw what I think is a new campground.. On SR 53. Wolf Creek Campground.. Its a state park I believe, it was not open yet... Gate across the entrance, but looked like new fire rings, and lot of trees.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I grew up going to Barkcamp state park near Morristown/Belmont, Ohio. The camping is fanatastic...the fishing can be okay, I have always done better with catfish. They stock saugeye and there are bass--and some bluegill get to be nice size. Plus, you won't be too awfully far from Piedmont for fishing.

They also rent boats at Barkcamp (lake is called Belmont Lake). The only time I rented one was $5 per hour, 2 hour minimum, but 3rd hour was free.

That said, pretty much every other recommendation is going to be a bit better than Barkcamp, but wanted to offer the option. I did camp at Kiser last year. The hard part about the fishing is that the the shore access can be tricky due to the lily pads; they have a few fishing piers, but people will crowd you out...so the boat rental is recommended if you can fight the wind. I think it's $20 for a whole day.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Clendening is a nice quiet lake. But you'd probably want to rent a boat for $88 a day or $155 for the entire weekend. Website didn't say if they have canoes but kayaks are $35 a day.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Wolf run has a few campsites right next to the water. They do not offer boats that you can rent. You are only 10-15 minutes from AEP which offers many walk on ponds to hike to and fish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Dovans said:


> Was in Fremont and saw what I think is a new campground.. On SR 53. Wolf Creek Campground.....


Been a few years since i drove back in there. It is a pretty simple and rustic camping area. No electric with just a hand pump and pit toilets when i was there. I believe all camping is done by self registration in a box at the entrance and walk up only. Beautiful area though and nice access to a stretch of the river.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

walleye28 said:


> Being able to rent a canoe would be a plus.
> 
> Mitch


You kind of mentioned it before... You can sometimes, buy a used Canoe inexpensively. I've seen them here on OGF's very own marketplace. Loading them on a car really not that big of deeal. I know a guy who loads on a civic.. Plus if you buy a used canoe, name it after your wife, your golden for years.


----------

